# anyone interested in a "fun"tourney?



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

anyone interested in an early season DE river tournament?some one posted this idea
on another board and i'm spreading the word.tenative date is 5 apr at augustine or woodland beach and no determined start time yet.everyone is putting 5 dollars in the pot 
for the winner.if you wanna join us contact
[email protected]


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mark,
Delaware River as in IRI? Is this a winner take all and donate it to the site? If so, count me in...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

mark, 4/5 seems like an eternity away so assuming that date works i would like to participate too. this would be my first tournament, so lwet me know the details. and i too like the idea of donating the purse to this site.

ralph


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Everyone puts in 10--5 for the winner and 5 for SF and the site?

More details on the location and type of fishing please. But, I think I am in!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

OK Delaware guys - Where is Augustine or Woodland beach? South of Cape Henlopen? South of IRI or 3R's?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

sandcrab augustine and woodland beach are in northern de around Delaware City (augustine)
and smyrna (woodland) and i'm fine with donating money to this site.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm up for it if its a 50/50 pot


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Not much of DE is south of Cape Henlopen or or IRI. The extreme southern reaches of DE are known as Maryland! LOLOLOL!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm in if it's a 50/50 pot.

Catman.


----------

